# GT 235 Snow Blade



## groundpoundin (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi, 
I am wanting to add a snow Blade to my 1999 GT 235. Can anyone tell me what i need to be looking for. There are snow blades available used but i am not sure which other John Deere models are interchangeable with the GT 235. Any tips and or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Also do weighted wheels or the suit case weights work the best. Or do you need both. 

Thank you, Frank


----------

